# What are the biggest misconception people have of women?



## hbk489423 (Oct 16, 2016)

What have you heard about women that is wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married27years (Jun 16, 2016)

That once a women goes through menopause she has no desire to have sex ever again. I hear that so often mostly from men who'd wives are going though menopause and they don't have a desire to have sex, or they heard that's what will happen so they are anxious about it. My desire actually increased after I went though menopause.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

That when we say ''no''...we really mean ''yes.'' (in a sexual sense)

And that we only think with our emotions, not with logic.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

That we're not visual and don't care if our guy let's himself go as long as he has money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> That we're not visual and don't care if our guy let's himself go as long as he has money.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol Yea, I'd love to know who started this myth.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> That when we say ''no''...we really mean ''yes.'' (in a sexual sense)
> 
> And that we only think with our emotions, not with logic.




Unless, of course, you've prearranged a safe word!


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Unless, of course, you've prearranged a safe word!


I know where it comes from, a woman might say no to seem ...proper, let's say. But the guy persists, not in an aggressive way, but in a ''I want you'' kind of way, and she gives in...and they have great sex. That does happen, but I think there is a notion out there that ''no means yes''...always. And that's just not true.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The notion that all women are the same, think the same, do the same things. Basically the idea that there is a female hive brain.

.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I was 9 before I learned that girls poop. It shattered me. Stop the lies!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> lol Yea, I'd love to know who started this myth.


 Some old fat dude who convinced himself that he was entitled to a hot young woman and couldn't face the he can't compete with hot young men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> The notion that all women are the same, think the same, do the same things. Basically the idea that there is a female hive brain.
> 
> .


Don't you mean the lizard brain?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Some old fat dude who convinced himself that he was entitled to a hot young woman and couldn't face the he can't compete with hot young men.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




The Donald???


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The Donald???


Quite possible.

Though I'm not sure he actually cares if she's into him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Everything the Red Pill and MGTOW bunch say about women ... is crap.

Evolutionary biological behavior theory ... is crap science (for men and women).

The 1960's/1070's feminist public figures and their beliefs were ... _mostly_ crap. (feminists from the late 19th/early 20th century were much more on point and reasonable in their beliefs)

Women want beta providers ... is crap.

Women lust after so called "bad boys" or alpha-types ... is crap.

Women have rape fantasies ... is crap.

Women have hamsters in their heads ... is crap.

Women are irrational, over-emotional or BSC ... is crap.

Women are taking men's jobs away ... is crap.

Women are taking away men's opportunities at universities ... is crap.

Women are conspiring to raise their sons to be unmanly ... is crap.

Women are conspiring to raise their daughters to hate men ... is crap.


There's more but I think that's enough for now.

.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know any women with hive or lizard brains.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

That you can generalize about women. 

To me it seems that there is so much variation in pretty much everything that almost all generalizations are wrong.

(which is exactly what i posted for the question about men)


----------



## TAM2013 (Jul 15, 2013)

That the average number of sexual partners is less for women than men. Women round down (well down), men exaggerate (a lot). We're both about the same. Anyone with a brain and a bit of life experience knows this.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

All women are inherently nurturers and caretakers by nature. 

Some women certainly are. 
Some women absolutely are not.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

TAM2013 said:


> That the average number of sexual partners is less for women than men. *Women round down (well down)*, men exaggerate (a lot). We're both about the same. Anyone with a brain and a bit of life experience knows this.


There's another one!
.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

women are the fairer sex. Seems to me both are crap.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The Donald???


*Oh, Yeah! That's why the arrogant piece of chicken defecation had to make mega bucks in order to somehow attract a woman that he blatantly disrespects!

He's so damn fat that if he ever pays for a sidewalk shoe shine, he has to take the shoe shine boys word for it that they are polished! 

To wit, growing up as a boy, I had always heard that girls/women were all rather dim-witted and unintelligent!  Au Contraire!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

That women only really like bad boys who treat them like crap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

That women cheat on their partners less often than men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

That we dress nice or wear make up to impress men out there, or to get their attention. For me (in a happy relationship) and MANY others - it's for our own pride and enjoyment. Also competitiveness with other women. I don't want to compete with them for men, but I like them to know that I WOULD be their competition - if I chose to. When you've spruced yourself up, you feel like a boss > 

If I am going to be around male acquaintances, I dress pretty tame and don't wear makeup. But if I'm going out somewhere nice with hubby, or will be someone around lots of women, I dress up (or at least make an effort).


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

From a purely innocent point of view, I watched my wife and daughter talk about monthly cycles as our young son was listening to the conversation. He is in elementary school and old enough to understand the conversation, but was not old enough to understand that as a boy he would not have cycles. He slowly become terrified, and started asking questions. My wife then explained to him that boys NEVER have to worry about bleeding once a month nor having to deal with any of the cramps. His face suddenly had a huge smile and he began running and jumping all over the house about how happy he was to be a boy. 

So as for misconceptions people have about women, men are simply grateful that we never have to have a period. I doubt many men stop and spend any real time wondering what that feels like for a women, and just expect everyone to behave as if the periods do not exist, and we are shamed if we ever make jokes about PMS so we have to pretend as if everything is completely normal when we suspect a women "might" be having her period.

Haters are going to hate me for posting this.

Sincerely, 
Badsanta


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

hbk489423 said:


> What have you heard about women that is wrong?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought all women wanted to be nurtured and protected. But reading here at TAM for the last 3 years has taught me otherwise.

Some women are very happy to nurture and protect the man in their lives. It is very fulfilling for her, and is just what the man needs. Win/Win.

This is complete role reversal for me, and is still not something that automatically comes to mind. But I believe it is true, and thus perfectly legitimate for those couples.


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

Idun said:


> That we dress nice or wear make up to impress men out there, or to get their attention. For me (in a happy relationship) and MANY others - it's for our own pride and enjoyment. Also competitiveness with other women. I don't want to compete with them for men, but I like them to know that I WOULD be their competition - if I chose to. When you've spruced yourself up, you feel like a boss >
> 
> If I am going to be around male acquaintances, I dress pretty tame and don't wear makeup. But if I'm going out somewhere nice with hubby, or will be someone around lots of women, I dress up (or at least make an effort).


Right there with you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

That women are difficult to understand. We really aren't. Treat us like we are worth knowing/respecting and sexy creatures to boot, you will be treated like a sexy man who is worth getting to know. Ignore us, take us for granted, don't value us until you have use for us... you won't get much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> *I thought all women wanted to be nurtured and protected. But reading here at TAM for the last 3 years has taught me otherwise.
> *
> Some women are very happy to nurture and protect the man in their lives. It is very fulfilling for her, and is just what the man needs. Win/Win.
> 
> This is complete role reversal for me, and is still not something that automatically comes to mind. But I believe it is true, and thus perfectly legitimate for those couples.


I wanted this too.....just as much as you.. but Yeah I love to give back..the areas may be a little different.. that yin & yang at play... 

Some of the things I read on this thread - I can look at and see in myself.. I still wanted a Beta Provider (as I wanted to be a Mom, staying home).... I do like Rape fantasies (should be called Ravishing fantasies, the hot pages in romance books, love them!)... but then other things don't fit.. true.. we women are just not all the same, how we think.. what we deeply want.. 

The sad cases are when we are physically attracted to those types of men who are just NOT GOOD FOR US... I do find some Bad boy characters very appealing in TV movies, but I can separate this from real life.. I know this is not reality.. and not healthy for me in any way- not for what I wanted in life. 

When weighing emotions..







-this has been my personal experience ....I've seen it with female friends where I was in the middle trying to get them to mend fences, years went past they didn't speak- I got them back together!...they are generally more Emotional, they need to VENT those emotions, they are more catty / cliquish, more likely to cut each other off - when their feelings are hurt.. it could be the end of the relationship.. Last night, my boss opened up to me about one of her friends cutting her off over something she said "in Jest"... how this really hurt her.. they never overcame it...

Generally speaking.. men can take a harsher approach.. without this fall out... but this is Not true of all women, of course not...I much appreciate my female friends who logically want to talk things out.. when they feel slighted or hurt.. God bless them... 

I've also had some conversations about sex with older women who most definitely lost their sex drives after menopause, and this can be a real problem for many couples .....if it's hit your home... it's very REAL... some loose their ability to orgasm suddenly.. so although this doesn't happen to every woman...it most definitely IS true for a great majority ... I personally don't want menopause to hit due to this concern.. this will greatly SUCK ! The women I have spoken to who didn't loose their drive.. were taking some form of hormones - to help that along.

I think with any generalization made...we are going to be more sensitive to the negative -if it hits home with us, we fit the category but not the negative spoken about it...this would make anyone want to shout - "Hey wait a minute - not so [email protected]#" & give our personal experience.. nothing wrong with that..


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

That all women want children.

That women "envy" men and that they actually want to _*be*_ men.

That the only reason women get married is to have children, dump the *great* husband, and go for the jugular in a divorce so they can live comfortably off of alimony and child support.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> That we're not visual and don't care if our guy let's himself go as long as he has money.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Anybody who thinks women aren't visual need only pay attention to them when someone shows up with a new baby. It won't be the husband who points out whether baby has daddy's or mommy's eyes....


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

TAM2013 said:


> That the average number of sexual partners is less for women than men. Women round down (well down), men exaggerate (a lot). We're both about the same. Anyone with a brain and a bit of life experience knows this.


I was involved in a research project as a grad student. In separate rooms, with different people we gathered women only, men only, and women + men together. In each case we had them open up about sexual histories.

In the women-only group, they acknowledged that they tended to consider some "experiences" as just that, and didn't really chalk them up as "sexual", even if intercourse happened. If they didn't like it, if they didn't learn anything else about themselves, etc. Our interviewer (a woman) pressed for details, and it seemed that the women were more willing to consider, for instance, getting naked with a guy and having oral sex, *not* sex because her emotions never kicked in - it's sexual only if emotions are involved. Otherwise it's just physics! That was 25 years ago, and our study group was pretty limited - college freshman to about 30 years old.

In the men's groups, it took a lot longer to get to the truth, which is that they tended to consider even a brief grope to be sexual, when counting partners.

It was also fairly clear that the women generally knew they could get a sexual partner tonight, pretty easily, while the men were relatively clueless about how to manage the feat. Given ease of access, random chance would suggest women would have, on average, more "experiences".


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

That we all like and want to cook...blah! lol

That we enjoy bath time and bathing the little kids...uh no

That all we want to do is cuddle after sex....no thanks...I don't need the extra body heat, plus I just want to sleep.

That we all just need to talk and talk and talk about our feelings... :\ ahem

That we are horrible scum of the earth when we "end up" being a "WAW".....psssssh, because it's all so simple....


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, women being born knowing how to cook, clean and take care of children is a bunch of tripe.

Women are bad at math.

Women only put out on dates to get a ring on their finger.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That women are usually have fairly low sex drives.


.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

"Men get married hoping the woman will never change. *Women get married hoping to change the man*"!
Just read this in another thread, it really irks me, such a stupid generalisation...

Another that is said around here...
"If you want to be happy for the rest of your life don't make a beautiful woman your wife". Seriously messed up thinking. 

That women become raving lunatics with menopause, that it is years of hell for their partners etc. Um no, not here. Breezed through it with NO change to my sex drive. If anything sex is better as there is no worry about pregnancy.


----------



## claytonbuzzard (Oct 22, 2016)

That when a woman says something about women to a man, that she speaks for all women. Women love generalizations about women, just as long as they're positive, and that they make them themselves. Although if a man makes a positive generalization about women, that's ok too sometimes, depending on if it suits her in the moment, and also depending on her mood. Moods are very important.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

claytonbuzzard said:


> That when a woman says something about women to a man, that she speaks for all women. Women love generalizations about women, just as long as they're positive, and that they make them themselves. Although if a man makes a positive generalization about women, that's ok too sometimes, depending on if it suits her in the moment, and also depending on her mood. Moods are very important.


And there you are making generalizations about women, as though we are all the same. Yet another misconception.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> And there you are making generalizations about women, a though we are all the same. Yet another misconception.


Ha ha ha, let's argue against a generalization by making another generalization!

Good catch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## claytonbuzzard (Oct 22, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> And there you are making generalizations about women, as though we are all the same. Yet another misconception.


You are mostly the same, yes.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

claytonbuzzard said:


> You are mostly the same, yes.


I'm sure your copious amounts of experience enables you to properly represent the 3 billion women on the planet. 

Bravo. Nobody else on the planet has your data accumulation skills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

```

```



claytonbuzzard said:


> You are mostly the same, yes.


Yeah you're right we are mostly the same, just as men are mostly the same.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

Idun said:


> That we dress nice or wear make up to impress men out there, or to get their attention. For me (in a happy relationship) and MANY others - it's for our own pride and enjoyment. Also competitiveness with other women. I don't want to compete with them for men, but I like them to know that I WOULD be their competition - if I chose to. When you've spruced yourself up, you feel like a boss >


We know this. That's why we have little sympathy when women complain about the pressure they are under to look or dress a certain way. You do it to yourselves.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Another one that comes to mind is that women are the romantic gender. How about you Ladies, are you super romantic (yes we know you are SA which is very sweet :x)

It has taken me many years to be comfortable with romance, MrH is quite the romantic, very loving and caring. I'm more like a bull at a gate and can be very brash. 

Oh and another one is that women read romance novels, nope never even read the back cover of one.


----------



## Alli3fire (Oct 23, 2016)

That you can group all women into one misconception.


----------

